# [meetup] Midwest USA



## ksmattfish (Feb 5, 2005)

Anyone interested in a photo meet-up in the Ozarks (southern Missouri and Arkansas) or the Flint Hills (western Kansas)?  Or other midwest USA suggestions.


----------



## Canon Fan (Feb 5, 2005)

Milwaukee, WI. ?  :mrgreen:


----------



## lchrismunos (Feb 28, 2006)

One of the best Nature Photographers in the country lives in NW Arkansas.  His name is Tim Ernst.  I'm actually attending one of his workshops next month.  His web site is www.timernst.com.  His photos are always amazing (published often and has written a lot of books) but what I find amazing are the samples from his workshop students.  Take a look if you plan to travel to NW Arkansas.


----------

